# Looking for Part Time Remote Coding Position- Knoxville, TN



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Feb 22, 2012)

I am looking to obtain a remote coding position that will allow me to code in my spare time for extra income. I currently work full time for an OBGYN. I obtained my CPC in 2010, but have been in the medical field for many years. Thank you in advance for your interest!

Marcie Sumner
(865) 740-0099


----------



## dbsc (Feb 23, 2012)

*Remote Coding Position*

Attn:  Human Resources

I started by own medical coding/billing service in my home a few years ago.  I worked with numerous specialties.  It was very successful, all of my business came by way of referrals.  After seven years, I decided to take a leave of absence.  I needed to raise my kids and spend more family time with them and my husband.  

So, I am extremely familiar with remote coding/billing.  My kids are grown and off to college, so I have a lot of time on my hands.  If you would like a resume just let me know.  You can reach me at 817-659-0591 or 817-491-4134.  Or of course through gmail debra.chepulis@gmail.com.

Respectfully,

Debra Chepulis, CPC


----------

